# Cold weather gluing



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Winter has come and I find that my wood glues simply aren't working. They turn to chalk and if they bond the pieces at all, they bond them poorly.

My shop is at essentially outside temperature and I can't change that. I've tried sticking a space heater on the glue joints and it isn't working anymore (temps finally dropped too low).

The lowest temp glue I could find was Titebond I Extend and it's turning chalky as well.

So.... what do you guys do for cold weather gluing? Right now I'm experimenting with 5 minute epoxy. Next up I'm going to try Gorilla glue and then (maybe) super glue.

What do you guys do? Have you found a glue that cures in winter temperatures? Is there a secret sauce?


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds like you either tent/tarp over your pieces with a space heater going (add a thermometer) or find some other warm area. 
Mother nature will have it's way.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You have to stick to the temperature range given for the glue you are using. The wood and glue have to be above the minimum temperature for the hour or two it takes to glue the parts. The one I use says 55 degrees and they mean 55 degrees. I glued something with it at 54 degrees and it froze. Titebond III is suppose to be usable down to 45 degrees.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

I’m in pretty much the same boat, my shop is in an unheated barn.
The wood has to stabilize in the house for a few days prior to final fit and assembly, which I do in the house. Pocket hole joinery works best for me whenever I can get away with it. You can skip the glue altogether or add glue to the mating surfaces before running the screws home, no need for clamps. 

The no glue method enables me to break the piece down into sections that can easily be hauled out to the barn for final sanding. I’ll add glue to the major sections just prior to finishing. 

Using the pocket hole method really cuts down on the mess inside the house, using water based stains and finishes minimizes the fumes. Combined, they both tend to keep the wife reasonably happy.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Tweegs said:


> I’m in pretty much the same boat, my shop is in an unheated barn.
> The wood has to stabilize in the house for a few days prior to final fit and assembly, which I do in the house. Pocket hole joinery works best for me whenever I can get away with it. You can skip the glue altogether or add glue to the mating surfaces before running the screws home, no need for clamps.
> 
> The no glue method enables me to break the piece down into sections that can easily be hauled out to the barn for final sanding. I’ll add glue to the major sections just prior to finishing.
> ...


If you have enough space in your barn, you might construct a small room made with 1x2's and polyethylene plastic to where you could put a electric space heater in it go achieve 55 degrees on most days. The room would be cheap enough you could just do away with it in spring.


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a similar problem. I have no heat in my shop, unless I'm out there, then I use a kerosene heater. That brings it up to a manageable temp. I had an old cheap metal cabinet that I lined with foild backed insulation and added a cabinet heater (throw out from work). It has a thermostat and on the coldest days keeps it around 60 in the cabinet. Then when glueing, I run the kerosene heater. So far so good. 

~Bumpus


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 23, 2012)

i think most wood glues are rated above 50 degrees, why not just bring them in your house and glue them, let them setup overnight and take them back out to the shop.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> If you have enough space in your barn, you might construct a small room made with 1x2's and polyethylene plastic to where you could put a electric space heater in it go achieve 55 degrees on most days. The room would be cheap enough you could just do away with it in spring.


Ordinarily, that would be a good idea, just three words though: Pampered barn cats.
They’re more pets than your classic definition of “barn cat”.

I’ve an area up in the loft for them, straw bales arranged so they can stay warm and out of the weather. Unfortunately, the stairs leading up to the loft are in the closed off section of the barn where I do my hand work, and the most suited place for what you describe. The doors need to be propped open so they can go up, and trust me when I say, if there were a heat source in the barn, they’d be all over it.

Now, if a cat can squeeze through a propped open door, so can the ‘*****, possum, squirrel, and any other four legged fur bearer of similar size. I’d wake to find every critter in the county cozied up to a space heater left running.

And the cat-i-tude I’d have to endure for turning off a space heater? Banish the thought.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Tweegs said:


> Ordinarily, that would be a good idea, just three words though: Pampered barn cats.
> They’re more pets than your classic definition of “barn cat”.
> 
> I’ve an area up in the loft for them, straw bales arranged so they can stay warm and out of the weather. Unfortunately, the stairs leading up to the loft are in the closed off section of the barn where I do my hand work, and the most suited place for what you describe. The doors need to be propped open so they can go up, and trust me when I say, if there were a heat source in the barn, they’d be all over it.
> ...


I know where you are coming from. My wife has a dozen cats and they destroy everything. Your heated room would have to be concrete or stainless steel to withstand cats.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Titebond III has the lowest working temperature of any PVA adhesive. Titebond says it will work down to 45 degrees.

I have an old electric blanket that I use to cover the glued items. I've used it down below thirty and it works well. The primary thing is to be sure that your wood is warmed before you start the glue up. Be sure too, that the adhesive is warm and that you can keep the temperature above 45-50 degrees if using the TB III.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have nothing to add other than to say thanks for postign the topic.....I was thinking the same think myself. as I am in a similar situation.


----------



## Mark_macinnis13 (Dec 9, 2021)

Steve Neul said:


> If you have enough space in your barn, you might construct a small room made with 1x2's and polyethylene plastic to where you could put a electric space heater in it go achieve 55 degrees on most days. The room would be cheap enough you could just do away with it in spring.


I did this and it works and I’m in northern Canada. Definitely saved my ability to make projects this winter. I made it wide enough for my vehicle and left one end with the poly unattached and a bit wider because I have to actually back into it to get my car in the garage when I’m done. I just bought some crappy plastic clamps and when it’s time to heat up I clamp it up and turn the heater on.


----------

